# Finally, An Ag Resides In My Fridge



## PistolPatch (10/5/06)

Well it's 9pm and Ross has just headed home leaving behind, my first AG, a wealth of knowledge and several laughs which were, not all, at my expense.

*Brewers Details:* After picking him up at 7am we mashed in at 9:45am and pitched at around 2:45pm. Brewhouse eficiency somewhere around 70%. Drinking beer and humour efficiency approached 100. So, quite a successful day.

*Other Details:* Apart from producing an all grain Scwartzbier, we also managed to sample 21 different beers. (Ross had 19, I'm on the 20th now and by the time I finish I'll have done the 21st.)

*Thanks:* I'm not too sure of forum etiquette and probably never will be. If doing your first AG is a good excuse to thank people then I'll grasp that. Surely thanking people can never be wrong even if you have had 20.5 beers? So...

There's one moderator here who has nursed me especially. Thank you. You know who you are.

There are other moderators who have been been extremely polite and taken the time to steer me gently in the correct direction when I needed it (Whoops! You've had too many beers Pistol, and, can you lower your enthusiasm a tad?) Thank you.

I've never had that comment from a mod yet but probably deserve it daily.

There are too many of you here that offered me one on one help via email, Skype, etc. or have given excellent advice through posting detailed replies to AHB. Some of these offers I have embarrassingly not even had time to respond to. Sorry about that! Thank you.

Something is telling me that Ross is probably already home and I really wanted to finish this post before he had any chance of getting in first!...

The main thanks has to go to Ross. His generosity in every area has amazed me. I hope that one day, I'll be able to pass on what I learned today and be as generous.

Many thanks
PP

P.S.. AussieClaret was able to join us after work and Ross and I were both amazed that he had just done his first AG last weekend without any sort of guidance. Aussie reckons he did a bit of a cowboy job but I reckon he did brilliantly. I would have failed totally today without Ross. For a start, a 20 lt bucket does not suffice for a mash tun! Aussie is getting a whole new brewery set-up on Sunday so hopefully we can help each other out a little in our early AG days. Unfortunately, Foz is teaching at the moment in Brisbane and couldn't join us. The only other Gold Coaster I know of, Old Dog, couldn't make it. He's a good mate of AussieClaret's though and was an active participant in the, 'Cowboy,' AG!


----------



## MVZOOM (10/5/06)

Awesome PP, without doubt you're one of the most passionate 'new' brewers here - great to see you get to the AG goal. I hope it brews brilliantly and tastes as good as it possbily can!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## razz (10/5/06)

Well done PP ! Before you know it you will be looking 4 a house with a shed :beerbang:


----------



## johnno (10/5/06)

Good to hear it worked out well PP.

No stopping you now. You will be churning them out quick enough.

cheers
johnno


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (10/5/06)

Ross will probaly have another 20 beers after he gets home, before he goes to bed...


----------



## doglet (10/5/06)

Congrats PP. The sense of achievement your feeling today can only be bettered by tasting the first bottle or glass of YOUR all grain beer! :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (10/5/06)

So nice to read the above. Really appreciated. Can hardly type now as I made it to the 21st beer. Have to get up at 5:30 so I'll hand this thread over to Ross - he's got all the photos anyway!

(As for passion/enthusiasm. It actually means, in Latin, 'the God within.' In my case, it probably means the beer within! Ross certainly brought the beer gods out today - we didn't even run out of gas!)

I think I better go to bed now!

PP

Morning Edit: As you can see, tasting all those beers didn't affect me at all B)


----------



## peas_and_corn (11/5/06)

Congrats on making your first AG! I'm sure you'll be making many-a-batch from now on!


----------



## Mr Bond (11/5/06)

ONYA :beer:


----------



## arsenewenger (11/5/06)

PP, sounds like You had a blast. after meeeting Ross on his trip last year I agree with You about his generostiy with many replies to many of My emaiols to him.

I am well on the way to AG land myself and after reading this thread I must get that moving alot faster


Well Done :beer: 
Cheers
AW


----------



## Ross (11/5/06)

Congratulations Pat, your 1st AG in the bag :beer: 
Had a fabulous day - wonderful company, great food, washed down by an excellent array of German beers & a few homebrews. 
We had to wing it a bit as we went, but everything fell into place pretty smoothly - Anyway, they say a picture's worth a thousand words (hey Pat  )...
*PART 1 - THE MASH* 

Heating the mash in water to 76c to acheive 67c mash





First problem of the day, 20L mashtun only just big enough to hold water & grain. Could have tried fly sparging, but Pat was keen to batch sparge. so we drained the water back out & looked for a better alternative




"Pete, your cooler box on top of the fridge looks the goods"




Much better size, now to convert




Bugger - tap won't close, we need an extension.




"Sure I've got what we need here somewhere"




Success!!!




Now fit the braid & we're all done




Pete gives the mash a stir - temp right on the money.




Water brought to boiling & 10L syphoned into mash for first sparge




Whoops - Pete take's another one for the boys when he discovers auto syphons don't like boiling water.




A neighbour watches on, still laughing, as Pete stirs up the mash for the first runoff




Transfering the first runoff back into the esky, being carefull not to stir up the bed,




Finally, we have wort going into the kettle


----------



## pint of lager (11/5/06)

Congratulations to Pistolpatch on the first AG. It is great to see members of the forum increase their skills and equipment with the help of others from the board. 

Hope you have lost your arrggghhh taste.

Well done Ross for your support.

Standard brews can be done in insulated 20 litre buckets, just don't attempt to do a barley wine or batch sparge.


----------



## Duff (11/5/06)

Goes to show when you are determined to make a great beer, space limitations are not an issue  Well done, you'll never forget your first sip of it in a few weeks.

Cheers.


----------



## Steve Lacey (11/5/06)

Awesome! Lovely set of pics. Great improvisation on the mash tun (not sure why that esky wasn't called into play from teh get go, but we learn as we go, huh!). Underlines the importance of a much bigger mash tun when batch sparging. Looks like you had fun along the way, and that is the main thing.

Congratulations Pete, and kudos Ross for giving up your time and knowledge to oversee the birth of another all grain brewer. Though it doesn't seem like there was too much hardship involved ;-)


----------



## Ross (11/5/06)

*PART 2 THE BOIL* 

We didn't have a large enough kettle, so rather than adding water at the end, we boiled in 2 pots & split the hops additions propotionally between them.




Whoops - wrong lid




Pots were pretty full, so Pat has become a skimmer.




Ross's hopsock comes in handy for the extra pot.




Pat transfers boiling wort into the larger pot for chilling - Not to be recommened -The sooner he buys a large enough kettle the better.




Chilling the wort to approx 35c




Attahed chiller to a pond pump & submereged in iced water for final chill down to 17c




Into the fermenter




The S/S airstone does it's bit for 20 mins & the yeast is pitched.




One happy camper having cracked his AG cherry.




Finally - a picture of the great selection of German beers that Pat provided. Many of these I hadn't tasted before. Don't ask for any reviews, they were all nice, but the memory's blurred.




Cheers Ross


----------



## OLD DOG (11/5/06)

Hi guys, 

sorry I couldnt make it. sounds like you had a great time and by the photos plenty of laughs too. My loss again....

aussie claret has already giving me a hard time for missing a prime opportunity to meet two great guys. 

Pistol Patch great work on your first AG and keep the passion alive. 
I look forward to getting together at ACs place for our next BIG ag venture.

The wealth of knowledge on this site is second to none and great for all types of brewers, as we all aim at making each beer "our best". Also to fellow AHBs giving up their time to help fellow brewers alike, thanks to all.

respect
old dog 


:super:


----------



## Jye (11/5/06)

Could have sworn I could smell the wort when looking at the pic of the boil :beerbang: 

So whats next


----------



## jayse (11/5/06)

Firstly I must comment on the coherentness of your post after 20 beers, top work. :super: I ussually have trouble finding the keyboard let alone type on it. :blink: 


Top work and I hope it comes up a treat.
Jayse


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/06)

Well done PP. Glad it's all happening. :beerbang: 

You blokes who chill and transfer uncovered wort scare me. :lol: 

Not trying to tell anybody how to suck eggs. OTOH Maybe fabricating something to cover your brewpot and putting the lid over the fermenter when chilling/transferring may be something to consider.  

Enjoy the resultant beer.  

Warren -


----------



## Ross (11/5/06)

warrenlw63 said:


> Not trying to tell anybody how to suck eggs. OTOH Maybe fabricating something to cover your brewpot and putting the lid over the fermenter when chilling/transferring may be something to consider.
> 
> [post="125657"][/post]​



Warren,

PP was concerned & wanted to put a towel over - I reckoned there was more risk of something dropping in off the towel than from the air. We could have used some glad wrap, but being inside a spotlessly clean unit, I told him to RHAHB - Gotta live on the edge a little sometimes  


Cheers Ross


----------



## KoNG (11/5/06)

I brew outside, and transfer from the kettle after chilling to the fermenter or from the kettle to the cube (no chill) without any lid. From the top of my head i have done 3 brews each way at my new place and i am yet to get infected. That said i have always stressed about it.
thanks heaps Warren, i'll probably bust an aorta next brew. 

Well Done PP, looks like you are well on your way!


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/06)

Not something I can prove one way or another because I'm yet to try chilling or transferring without a lid on.

All that said it was no big deal for me to fabricate a closed transfer system. Better to be safe than sorry. As stated can't verify if open chilling transfer causes any infections. It's just something that scares me and sends me into "Darren Mode". :lol: 

To each their own. However after investing 5-6 hours to make beer I'd rather protect it from the all the crud floating around the air.  

Warren -


----------



## warrenlw63 (11/5/06)

Something like this is no big deal to fabricate. Just cover the remaining open area with a bit of iodophor-sprayed foil.  

Warren flamesuits up for the DMS police. h34r: 

Warren -


----------



## Trough Lolly (11/5/06)

Congrats PP and well done on the coaching / mentoring Ross. That conversion of the esky was a good save...
Welcome down the rabbit hole of AG brewing, PP! 
Cheers,
TL


----------



## Steve (11/5/06)

Great Thread! Well done PP, onya Ross for helping.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (11/5/06)

Great pics/comments Ross - LOL! All I can say here now is thanks a heap for all the comments and now, I simply have to go to bed. Today was VERY long and nowhere near as enjoyable as yesterday!

Oh and the esky has worked too well. With only 3 feezer blocks in it since yesterday arvo the brew has dropped down to 14 from 17. Whoops again!

ZZZ
PP


----------



## browndog (11/5/06)

Well done PP, and how lucky are you to have Ross there to steer you in the right direction! There is no looking back now as the darkside takes complete hold. Hope you are going to put in an appearance at the QLD xmas in july swap !

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Uncle Fester (11/5/06)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> Ross will probaly have another 20 beers after he gets home, before he goes to bed...
> [post="125574"][/post]​



And then it will be time to start at the first tap again!


----------



## Mr Bond (11/5/06)

Hey PP,


"Joined: 29-November 05", taken from your profile.

And already doin your first AG,good work ol chap.

If it wasn't for tdh(GT) an arsenwenger(TK) I wouldnt be a mash monkey either.

Good on you Ross for helping out and converting another brewer to the dark side(maybe we should call you lord Vader)


----------



## PistolPatch (12/5/06)

I'm not really sure how to reply to everything! I'll attempt to reply to many of you individually by PM over the next few days or so as the encouragement and feedback has certainly meant a great deal to me. Special thanks to all you advanced brewers for taking an interest in a thread that must be very repetitive and possibly uninteresting for you. You are the breeders of new brewers and I really hope you realise that. (By the way, the rest of this post will be old hat to you so go and have a beer! I'm hoping it _will_ be interesting/helpful for less experienced brewers though.)

So, I think the only thing I can do in this post is make some comments on how easy AG actually is. Maybe passing on what I've learned will help some others who are battling to make sense of the AG mystery. Here's the biggest lessons I've learned...

*AG Lesson 1* The main thing I learned after going to Ross's a month or so ago was that *the AG business is pretty damn simple.*

I had a lot of trouble with kits. I gave up brewing twice before as I never liked what I brewed. It's pretty frustrating spending money and a lot of time to brew something you don't enjoy.

I suspect that, in my most recent foray, it may be that the kits I used were not fast movers and therefore probably old/out of date. I'll do some more kits but when I do, I'll start with the most popular, that being a Coopers Draught or Lager. The last kit I did was the lager and I left it in the fermenter for 4 weeks with no temperature control as I just assumed that it would be crap like the other kits I had done (all from the one shop mind you). It actually turned out to be one of the two drinkable kits I made and was very similiar to one of the German beers that Ross and I had the other day. Like Ross, I have no idea what the beer actually was! The two brews I did like though took a VERY long time to come good. We're talking 3-4 months, all bar one under strict temperature control. So...

*AG Lesson 2* AG can be very quick to reach a drinkable stage. _* You can drink it in 2 weeks.*_

I know the above statement is not true for many beer styles but I think that it is good for those considering doing AG to know that there are beers you can make that are more than drinkable (very, very nice actually) within two weeks of pitching your yeast. Aussie Claret and I were dumbfounded when we tasted a few of Ross's the other day and found that they had only been brewed a few weeks ago. I have spent a lot of time working out systems of refrigeration etc to allow my beers to cold condition for 6 weeks. It's nice to know that I can re-fill my now nearly empty fridge quite quickly.

*AG Lesson 3* The most mystifying part of AG to people like me is mashing and sparging. Everything else is of course, the same. The answer for beginners is to * batch sparge.*

There are quite a few people like me on AHB who have been struggling to understand AG. For us, a lot of threads are too advanced but we don't even realise they are too advanced for our level! I had a whole thread going here recently on my damn esky. I thought it was too big for a mash tun after reading so much information including John Palmer but I didn't realise the differencce between batch and fly sparging. My esky is brilliant for batch sparging and has also turned out to be a great fermenting box. (Other threads I've had here trying to master temp control have me now kicking myself!) For those considering AG who, like me, don't really understand what batch sparging is, feel free to PM me and I'll let you know what Ross has taught me.

*AG Lesson 4* If you batch sparge, then the equipment needs are minimal. * All you really need is a few huge pots, an esky, a source of heat and a few fittings.*

I have spent a lot of unnecessary dollars but there's nothing like taking one for the team! Spend your money on a decent 70lt pot for a kettle. If you're short on funds get an aluminium pot for $90 or so - nothing wrong with that from what I've read. I'll go SS but I'm a perfectionist. Get 1 or 2 other pots that will boil around 30lts of plain water. These act as your Hot Liquor Tank (I bought a set of 4 SS Pots - 20,16, 12 and 8lt for $40!). Grab an esky like mine ($85 at Woollies at the moment - $120 at Bunnings!) and you can use it as not only a mash tun but as a box to keep your fermenter cool. You'll need another $20 to convert it into a mash tun. A 3 ring burner will cost you $35 from a camping shop. Use your BBQ gas bottle. That's pretty much all you need.

If I had my time over, I'd just save/buy the above. 

*AG Lesson 5* I'm a great reader but I think it can be very difficult, confusing and costly to learn AG via a forum. AHB is, without doubt, the best brewing tool I have and has given me a wealth of knowledge. For people at my level of brewing it can also provide too much knowledge. As I said above, we don't know what is important at our level therefore, * you need a good basic book.*

I don't even know what to recommend! I do have, "Joy of Homebrewing," by Charles Papazian. This is probably a great book but in nearly every paragraph he writes, "Relax. Don't worry. Have a home brew." This drove me mad but I do use it constantly as a guide. Find yourself a good basic book and learn the basics of AG.

*AG Lesson 6* As for AHB, as I said, it is my greatest brewing tool. The support and encouragement you can get here is blatantly obvious from the above posts. * Help newer brewers.*

I'm not too knowledgable about forums etc and I usually write on AHB after a long day. I have asked stupid questions. I write too longer posts (like this one) but my intentions are probably pretty clear. I like to help other newer brewers. I think it's because of this that everyone puts up with my long-windedness! The best thing for AG that you can get from AHB though is...

*AG Lesson 7* I think it would be damn hard for anyone to realise how easy AG is without seeing an experienced batch sparger do it. (Just ask Aussie Claret!) The best brewing experience I have had, even better than doing my first AG, was watching Ross do his. So, * find a mentor.*

I look back now and see that Ross had said come up for a brew day several times before I actually accepted. Big mistake. If someone is kind enough to offer you this, take it up as they'll be doing it for the pleasure of teaching you not testing you!

*Finally,* Once again, I can't believe how much I have written. I started writing after 2 Coronas at work and intended to write two paragraphs. Had a few sips while writing so I hope the above is actually useful to newer brewers.

And Jayse, you wrote about being coherent and being able to type after tasting 21 beers! When I started this thread, just after Ross left, I think I was approaching the level of inebriation where you love everything and everybody. Being able to type in such a state is not always an advantage


----------



## Mr Bond (12/5/06)

PistolPatch said:


> *AG Lesson 7* I think it would be damn hard for anyone to realise how easy AG is without seeing an experienced batch sparger do it. (Just ask Aussie Claret!) The best brewing experience I have had, even better than doing my first AG, was watching Ross do his. So, * find a mentor.*
> 
> 
> [post="126042"][/post]​



Point 7 is the key.
I had it all demystified for me by tdh(aka Grumpy thomas)brewmiester @ grumps in a friday night demo nearly a year ago.Met Ol mate TK (arsenewenger) my brew buddy there as well.

Ross you are a Good Man,affordable hops and Mentoring to boot  

Dave


----------



## Screwtop (12/5/06)

Hey PP, I think one learns more from the second AG, how long will your post be following that event   

Agree on the Mash and Sparging, need a good deal of time and experience to get ones head around this business. PH is something I am now concentrating on, after three stopped ferments, adjusted the mash water PH for my last two brews and both have fermented out without a problem. My most recent AG, an APA, had a two inch thick krausen after only 5 hrs and has been more active than any other batch to date using the same yeast. I now think that K&K brews could benefit greatly from adjustment of water PH as many of mine have finished high in the past. However with enough malt etc in the shed for 12 months AG brewing, I think it will be some time before I venture there again.

Cheers


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (13/5/06)

Well done PP , I 've followed your progress here @ AHB and its a credit to you to come sofar so quick. Congrats.. And to ROSS great work. You've come a long way too. Thanks.. Reading this and following all the progress here is starting to get to me and after nearly 20years (18) brewing K&K .. I am getting itchy fingers to start playing around and who knows maybe I'll get stuck on the slippery slope towards AG. 
Thanks guys... :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (13/5/06)

Screwtop said:


> Hey PP, I think one learns more from the second AG, how long will your post be following that event
> [post="126049"][/post]​



Oh no! Maybe I better not do a second AG! Alternatively I could fit a breathalyser to my keyboard like they use on the cars of repeat drink driver offenders! :blink: 

Have already received 2 request for details on batch sparging so will write up clearly what I learned from Ross at some stage this weekend. If anyone wants a copy just send me a PM or email and I'll forward it on to you.

FNQ: Boiling a kettle of wort beside the Daintree River sounds like brewer's heaven! I bet after 18 years, you must be brewing some great kits. Wish I'd succeeded in this. As I said, I'll have another bash at the kits later on when my beer fridge is full again. For the moment though I think the AG has a lot less risk for me! Can't tell you how great it was to produce a wort that had a great taste right from the get go - a stress free beer! Hope your fingers keep itching!

Brau: Ross is a good man. Here's a pic of Ross and my next door neighbour...




My neighbour's saying, "Do you reckon Pat actually knows what he's doing?" Ross's reply... "Pat, your kettle's boiling over, again, and while you're up, get me another beer!"


----------



## Mr Bond (13/5/06)

PistolPatch said:


> Brau: Ross is a good man. Here's a pic of Ross and my next door neighbour...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thats whats known in the mentoring/training business as "Arm chair Guidance" :lol:


----------



## browndog (13/5/06)

Pat, something else that aspiring brewers should be aware of is that fermentation fridges can be had for free or as little as 20 bucks in the local classifieds. Stable fermentation temps make all the difference. As I said before you were really lucky to have Ross there on your first brew, and a scwartzbier at that! the thought of all those specialty grains still scares me.


cheers

Browndog


----------



## ausdb (14/5/06)

Ross said:


> First problem of the day, 20L mashtun only just big enough to hold water & grain. Could have tried fly sparging, but Pat was keen to batch sparge. so we drained the water back out & looked for a better alternative
> 
> "Pete, your cooler box on top of the fridge looks the goods"



PP glad to see Ross sorted you out in the MLT department, I reckoned your esky was a good size for one if you batch sparged in an earlier post you made.

Beware you are on the slippery slope now :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (14/5/06)

Too right browndog! Not having space for a fermenting fridge has been a major hassle to solve. Thankfully the esky is working well and only requires one 600ml freezer block twice a day to maintain ale temp. (For those starting out, check out Post #11 here

Another thing I didn't realise until going to Ross's is _*how easy the grain side was.*_ This recipe had 6 different malts but all you have to do is ring the order through ask to have it crushed and it arrives in a paper bag all weighed out, mixed and ready to pour into the tun. I remember thinking before Ross's, that it must be a drag ordering different malts in 500 gram or kilo portions and then weighing them all out etc! Obvious now but it wasn't then. In fact, this was probably a major deterrent to me. Once again, simple.

Also too right ausdb. You remember that thread! This was another example of making things complicated through not knowing the difference between batch and fly sparging. In batch sparging, the depth of grain bed is not so important and the esky works a treat.

I better write up those notes on batch sparging now...

Thanks
PP


----------



## Phrak (14/5/06)

Pat, you get another well done from me as well. I've only just started brewing (on third brew now), but your post made it all look too easy! You've got me thinking about an AG brew now... bastard! 

Your enthusiasm is very welcome - I wouldn't want you changethe length of your posts either. There's no such thing as too much information as far as I'm concerned 

Once again, well done.

Tim.

PS. I'd love a copy of your batch sparging notes if you wouldn't mind please!


----------



## Mr Bond (14/5/06)

Phrak said:


> PS. I'd love a copy of your batch sparging notes if you wouldn't mind please!
> [post="126302"][/post]​



Looks Like PP has a new project!
And rest assured the notes will be long and comprehensive! :lol: 

Love your work PP


----------



## MVZOOM (14/5/06)

Phrak said:


> Pat, you get another well done from me as well. I've only just started brewing (on third brew now), but your post made it all look too easy! You've got me thinking about an AG brew now... bastard!
> 
> Your enthusiasm is very welcome - I wouldn't want you changethe length of your posts either. There's no such thing as too much information as far as I'm concerned
> 
> ...



Yep, I'll third that (notes as well please). 

Tim, you reckon we should have a crack at the AG thing, as virgins, together? Your research and learned approach, coupled with my impatience and tendancy to rush stuff should work well together!

Cheers - Mike


----------



## Mr Bond (14/5/06)

MVZOOM said:


> [Tim, you reckon we should have a crack at the AG thing, as virgins, together? Your research and learned approach, coupled with my impatience and tendancy to rush stuff should work well together!
> 
> 
> [post="126311"][/post]​



Sounds like the Yin and the Yang, perfect balance.Do it


----------



## stephen (14/5/06)

Pat

Congratulations on your first AG. It is definitely a wonder feeling of achievement once you see your brew sitting in the fermenter. I only started AG brewing in Jan this year and haven't looked back. Somewhere in this forum is my post on my first AG - have a look and a read of the various posts in it. 

From here you start looking for more gear to add to the "Brewery" and improving the gear you already have (and they made drugs illegal due to their addiction - don't tell the police about home brewing!!!)

Aaaah the spiral of AG brewing

Cheers and I'll have another beer

Steve


----------



## PistolPatch (14/5/06)

LOL! Yep, have finished writing up some long and comprehensive notes (about 3 A4 pages) so I better not post them here! Others will have done a better job at this anyway but hopefully my notes will convey the simplicity of what Ross taught me. (I've included the mashing as well.)

Thanks for the comments above Tim, Brau and Mike - much appreciated. Hopefully some things I write (sober) are useful! I just think that as you read and learn more you forget what things you struggled with earlier. Like the grain bit I mentioned this morning - obvious now, bewildering before.

Tim and Mike. If you guys know that you do definitely intend doing AG
at some stage, I'd say go for it as soon as you can. Why not? I think AG, if you have the equipment, is easier than partials and only a little harder than kits. Brewing together sounds like a grand idea. You could even share the cost of the equipment until you can afford 2 sets. I'd definitely go and watch someone else's brew day first though if poss. If they, like Ross, will come along to your first brew, then that will make things a breeze for you. Just buy or provide a heap of beer!

Will send those notes off to you now. I wrote them in email form so you won't get the formatting. If you want the formatted version, just send me your email address.

Thanks again.
Pat


----------



## PistolPatch (14/5/06)

Steve! You're back! Have been meaning to find out where you've been. Cheers mate and thanks for your earlier help with AG equip/advice etc.


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

Well it spent 9 days in primary & was transferred to secondary yesterday - No sign of continued fermentation this morning (no hiss on releasing lid) - So it's into the fridge today for filtering/kegging tomorrow morning - Fingers crossed we've produced something nice - tasting session approx 9am tomorrow...

Cheers Ross


----------



## PistolPatch (20/5/06)

Ross said:


> tasting session approx 9am tomorrow...
> [post="127807"][/post]​



Bacon, eggs and beer - uh oh!

Am looking forward to seeing the filtering process carried out and I will be truly amazed if the beer is drinkable at the 10 day mark. I know it's going to be as the wort tastes great now but my brain won't believe it until I actually taste the carbonated beer. Beats waiting 4 months!

Ross is bringing his camera again so there should be some more great pics.

After this we're off to AussieClaret's for a brewday. He has 5 beers which I thnk are all kegged. Uh oh again!

*Mash and Batch Sparging Notes - Correction*Anyone that asked for the mash and batch sparging notes I mentioned above should have received them by now. If you haven't, let me know.

A mistake has just been pointed out to me.* In "9. Add boiling Water to The Tun for the First Run," I wrote, '...just tip the 15litres into the tun...' This _should have read 7 litres._ Hope this didn't confuse anyone too much.

Also received an interesting PM* re the batch sparging. Here's an excerpt...


> I suppose the reasons why everyone doesn't do it [batch sparging] are simply a) Homebrewing started by copying what the big guys do, and they fly sparge because all that dead space for the hot water addition costs money -- bigger mash tun, more brewery space -- and small differences in efficiency make a difference for them. And b ) Even for us home brewers, that size requirement is a factor because you need at least a 30-L vessel for 20-L batches. Actually, I have a 28-L stainless steel stock pot that I mash in and the first water addition fills it right to the brim! A bit dodgy, that, but we survive. So everyone simply tooled up for fly sparging from the start. It took a bit of lateral thinking on the part of whoever invented batch sparging. I think gradually homebrewers are switching over as and when they can upgrade to bigger mash tuns. I am certainly a convert. There is now the opportunity for new brewers such as yourself to just equip themselves for batch sparging from the outset.



*I won't mention these 2 people's names as the correspondence originated in PMs or emails but many thanks to both of you.

Cheers
PP

EDIT: Had to put a space between the 'b' and the ')' in the quote above as if you don't a smiley appears. Still haven't worked out a way around this.


----------



## Darren (20/5/06)

I fly sparge because I can't boil faster than I can sparge. Nothing like having a kettle full of wort and having to hang around waiting for it to come to a boil.  

Batch sparging has its advantages. Time saving isn't one of them.


cheers
Darren


----------



## Ross (20/5/06)

Darren said:


> I fly sparge because I can't boil faster than I can sparge. Nothing like having a kettle full of wort and having to hang around waiting for it to come to a boil.
> 
> Batch sparging has its advantages. Time saving isn't one of them.
> 
> ...



Get a better burner then Darren  I batch sparge & the worts at boiling before I finish, unless I turn the flame down.

Cheers ross


----------



## Darren (20/5/06)

My burner works fine Ross. Its a Mongoliain burrner with a high pressure regulator. Fly sparge will boil all the way. Pump through and batch sparge I would be finished in 15 or so minutes. There is no way any burner will boil 65 litres at batch sparge rate. 
Anyone else have there boil at the end of a batch sparge? or is it the 65 litre batches that just take a bit more?

thanks

Darren


cheers
Darren


----------



## Jye (20/5/06)

> Anyone else have there boil at the end of a batch sparge?



Yep and thats with the Gameco burner turned down and 30L pre-boil.


----------



## Darren (20/5/06)

How quickly does it heat a 50 litre keg full of water?

cheers
Darren


----------



## PistolPatch (21/5/06)

There's a slight pissability (sp?) that I'm over the legal limit for posting so all I have to say is...

1. Absolutely amazed how good the schwarzbier tasted today - 'grain to brain' in ten days! I am totally surprised.*

2. Great brew day at AussieClaret's with Old Dog and Ross. Got to drink some really well-made beers in a great home with the above excellent company. Many thanks Aussie.

3. Ross picked me up and drove me home which added about 2 hours to his travelling time - more outstanding generosity! Lucky for Ross that I'm pretty funny and interesting....

Something tells me I should end this post now and go and watch Brant and Todd.

Thanks Aussie, Dog and Ross. Top day!
PP

(*When I was born, I was so surprised I couldn't talk for a year and a half.)


----------



## poppa joe (21/5/06)

(*When I was born, I was so surprised I couldn't talk for a year and a half.) 
I bet your mum bought u a typewriter....instead of a G.I.JOE...
Cheeers
PJ


----------



## Ross (22/5/06)

Well here are the final 2 pics.

8.30am we start filtering.




9.00am Pat samples his first AG.



Tasting note: This is the first time I've tried a Schwarzbier with Safale US-56 rather than a lager strain. This beer is really lovely & it's gained a slight fruitiness with is really nice - more of an Aussie dark ale than a Schwarz, but I'm that impressed, it's my next beer to be brewed on Wednesday.

Congrats Pat - hope you can make it last to try in a few weeks, when it should reach it's peak :chug: 

cheers Ross


----------



## warrenlw63 (22/5/06)

Oi Ross.

That filter looks familiar.  

Glad to see it's finally getting some work.  

Warren -


----------



## hockadays (22/5/06)

It regards to burners,

I bought the gameco job and when I got it home the mj rating which I thought to be 80 was actually 120mj. It gets 30L to boil in around 10 -15mins from 20degC. and boiling after the batch easily the same as Jye..

The neighbours know when I'm brewing cause of the noise this puppy makes.

Ps nice work on the AG pat. hope it tastes as good as it looks...

matt


----------



## PistolPatch (22/5/06)

poppa joe said:


> I bet your mum bought u a typewriter....instead of a G.I.JOE...
> [post="128128"][/post]​



LOL Poppa! How did you know?

That beer is truly tasty. Just had a little taste then to make sure yesterday wasn't a dream! It's great to finally know how to make a beer that I love and have the confidence to repeat the process. There's going to be a lot more brewing going on at my place now.

I'm sold on this filtering caper as well. Once I have that and my 70lt pot, I think I'll have all that I need. (Famous last words.)

Once again Ross, thanks for everything.

Cheers
PP (a happy brewer at last!)


----------



## Kai (22/5/06)

When it comes to batch vs fly, I batch because I don't have the equipment to fly sparge, and I rarely even have the boil going while I'm still sparging.


----------

